# How do I re-install these on my kato F3A?



## Butterball52113 (Jan 28, 2015)

Hi all - I usually do a good job remembering how to put things back together once I take them apart, however, not this time! 

Anyone know how to re-install these current pick-ups (not sure on correct terminology) back on my older Kato F3A?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Don't know that specific loco,or Kato's designs, but the wipers look
very close to those on one of my Bachmann diesels. It would be
my guess that there is a slot that would take the tab on the 'top'
side of each wiper. That should be in the center between the
axles on both sides of each truck. The 'fingers' would obviously rub against the
back of the wheels. Since no wire is attached, the wiper would
have to be in contact with a, likely brass, fitting of some sort
to conduct the track power into the loco.


If you disassembled only one truck, check to see if the other
one will guide you.

Don


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

First thing to do is remove the truck frames, they look like they clip into the main assembly with pegs. Ease them out gently with a small flat blade screwdriver. You should then be able to see where the wipers are located, there are usually an interference fit or clip in but you may need to secure them with some epoxy. They will either be hung vertically, which seems more likely from your pic or can be fixed horizontally acting on the treads. There are no wires on them so it looks like they connect to the metal bars which run down the length of the truck. In which case forget about the epoxy! Good luck.


----------



## Butterball52113 (Jan 28, 2015)

Thanks so much guys - you are the best! I was able to do it - loco runs great. I love those little successes! God bless


----------



## cid (Jul 3, 2014)

I love a happy ending!!


----------

